# Limestone Networks Upgrades Entire Network Infrastructure, partners with Cisco



## LimestoneNetworks (Dec 3, 2014)

_Leading provider of cloud and dedicated servers upgrades to state-of-the-art Cisco data center solutions_

[SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE]

*Dallas, TX – November 25, 2014 *

 

Limestone Networks, a leading IaaS provider of on-demand cloud, dedicated and enterprise hosting services, announced today it has completed a major upgrade to its entire network infrastructure. “Over the past two years we have experienced amazing growth, with many new clients coming on board and more of those clients requesting higher end services on our network," said Gary Kendall CEO. "In order to fulfill both the increased demand for speed and bandwidth (comma), we have completely upgraded and expanded our entire network which now supports 10Gbps directly to your servers and 100Gbps within the network.”  The upgrade, in planning for over a year, was completed over this past weekend.

 

In order to accomplish their objectives, LSN has installed and configured Cisco Nexus 9500 Series data center switches to provide a scalable, high-performance 100GbE backbone network, with Cisco Nexus 9300 Series switches providing 10GbE connectivity in a spine-leaf architecture.  "We are very excited to be working with Cisco,” said Kris Anderson, director of business development for Limestone Networks. “This technology will not only improve our customers’ hosting experience but will also allow us to create a more efficient way to scale out powerful client platforms.”

 

The combined Cisco infrastructure will provide a next-generation platform for Limestone’s customer hosting services, as well as future-proofing to add additional client capabilities and services. 

 


*About Limestone Networks*

Limestone Networks is a leading IaaS provider of on-demand cloud, dedicated and enterprise hosting services. LSN has an advanced data center which includes multi-layered security, N+1 and 2N redundancy and premium bandwidth carriers. Limestone Networks features an industry-leading reseller program, robust client management portal and end-user panel, with 24/7 passionate support. 


   

For more information concerning infrastructure upgrades, contact a Limestone Networks' Account Specialist. 

*Simple. Solid. Superior.*

###

[SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE]


----------

